# Thoughts and feelings about receiving Covid vaccine in UAE ?



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Just wondered what people felt about taking the free Sinopharm vaccine now being offered free to UAE residents ? 

Pro’s and Con’s -v- waiting for another vaccine type


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Got mine booked for two weeks time in Abu Dhabi.
More than 1 million people have already received this vaccine in China, I believe - so probably the most tested vaccine in the world!
Given that Sinopharm have partnered with G24 - and this consortium are now starting to deliver the vaccine to other countries - I cannot see any other vaccine being offered here (as it would undermine the message on the effectiveness of the Sinopharm jab).
Also remember - this jab has already been administered to many of the top UAE officials.
If expats want an alternative to the Sinopharm jab - they might need to get that from their home country - with the associated difficulties and possible long timescales involved ( as well as the fact that you would need to stay for 21 or 28 days to get the 2nd dose)
For us, having the jab should make international travel much easier and a few airlines (Quantas, for instance) are hinting that once the jab is widespread they are looking to deny unvaccinated people from boarding (no idea of the legalities of this idea!)
From the limited data released - it seems just as effective as the other major alternatives that are being approved for use.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Some good points ..... my only slight reservation is the reported lack of transparency around some of the adverse effects ........ that said I’m sure this will be the case with any of the vaccines. 

The perspective on the amount of vaccines given already in China is thought provoking and actually not an angle I had considered.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Looks like Dubai will be rolling out the Pfizer vaccine from next week


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Yes - just spotted that!
I went for the vaccine in Abu Dhabi last Friday with my wife (to get the Sinopharm one).
She got her first jab - but they would not give it to me!
I suffer very badly with “white coat hypertension” - my blood pressure skyrockets when it is taken at doctors or hospital (although it is normal at home).
It was above their maximum permitted level - so they would not give me the jab!


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Stevesolar said:


> Yes - just spotted that!
> I went for the vaccine in Abu Dhabi last Friday with my wife (to get the Sinopharm one).
> She got her first jab - but they would not give it to me!
> I suffer very badly with “white coat hypertension” - my blood pressure skyrockets when it is taken at doctors or hospital (although it is normal at home).
> It was above their maximum permitted level - so they would not give me the jab!


Wow ! will you get a 2nd try ? or will they be more sympathetic to the condition


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

The Pfizer vaccine is being rolled out in Dubai with priority categories first (60+ and certain medical conditions) ...... We have ours booked for Jan 3 which is a right result  ...... the DHA phone line was really efficient, to make it easy you do need your MRN, if you don't have one they can register only one when you call, if you have the MRN's they can book more than one appointment.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

UKMS said:


> Wow ! will you get a 2nd try ? or will they be more sympathetic to the condition


No idea - will try to work on my anxiety and try to get my BP lower for next try!


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Stevesolar said:


> No idea - will try to work on my anxiety and try to get my BP lower for next try!


Interestingly high BP was listed as one of the conditions in the questions to qualify for the first phase


----------



## Steffelund (Jan 13, 2021)

UKMS said:


> Just wondered what people felt about taking the free Sinopharm vaccine now being offered free to UAE residents ?
> 
> Pro’s and Con’s -v- waiting for another vaccine type


I know it’s not publicly offered for tourists but anyone who could give me any lead on making that happen. I am planning to travel in March and staying a few weeks.
/Steffe


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Steffelund said:


> I know it’s not publicly offered for tourists but anyone who could give me any lead on making that happen. I am planning to travel in March and staying a few weeks.
> /Steffe


Very unlikely at this stage .... I’m pretty sure that all vaccine centres require an Emirates ID .... I’m sure if that changes by March it will be widely talked about.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I received both doses of Pfizer in Jan/Feb, my wife also a bit later and our 16 year old has the first dose waiting on #2. Slight discomfort in the arm and a feeling of "blah" that went away in a day. My biggest concern for the UAE is the effectiveness of the Sinopharm vaccine, my company has now had at least three of us who have been vaccinated with it come down with Covid anyway. I noticed today you can get a 3rd jab after 6 months and this would be best it seems.


----------

